# Bumble bees??



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I know this is odd. But thanks to my neahbors burning an underground bumble bee "hive" a year or two ago there has been a DRASTIC decline in their population and my garden has suffered. Until I can get a honey bee hive going I would like to encourage the local wild bees to increase their abilities. Does anyone know how I can do this?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Someone else on HT asked about planting goldenrod for bees. What I've seen this year is a mint like lemon balm attracted bees followed later by goldenrod and asters. The bee's were so numerous you could hear them as they worked. Plant an area with those.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

What do bumble bees need to make their hive?


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe bumble bees use holes in the ground like former rodent nests. If you are looking to raise pollinators other than honeybees you may want to try mason (orchard) bees.

Before I got my honeybees all that was left wild was bumblebees and sweat bees to pollinate my garden and orchard. I like to watch the bumblebees and don't know why someone would kill them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a link to raising bumble bees.

http://www.farminfo.org/bees/bumble-bees.htm

 Al


----------

